# Bader/Belcher sig request



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Never had a sig pic, thought would be a good time to start! If anyone has any/would like to make one i'll give rep and all the credits i can spare... 25k :-(


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Never had a sig pic, thought would be a good time to start! If anyone has any/would like to make one i'll give rep and all the credits i can spare... 25k :-(


Both of them in the same sig?!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

nah a sig of either one of them sorry!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> nah a sig of either one of them sorry!


Will give it a try.
Let's say by tomorrow this time...or even earlier.

Rugh now it's past 1 am here in Romania and i'm kinda sleepy!
Have to wake up early tomorrow!

But i'll try something..i have some time on my hands these days! :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Went with Belcher for now!
This was the best pic i could find with him. 

If you like it, it's yours. No credits needed. I have enough.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't use any of mine, here's Bader.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I had this from a while back..


----------

